

Inside Google’s Advanced Technology and Projects Group - stevep2007
http://www.cio.com/article/2942180/google-apps/inside-google-s-advanced-technology-and-projects-group.html

======
stevep2007
Using the playbook she brought from Defense Advanced Research Projects Agency,
Regina Dugan drives rapid technology innovation at Google’s ATAP group.

Dugan joined Google to create the ATAP group, where she could apply the DARPA
model to speed Google’s strategic research projects. She traded the Department
of Defense’s deep pockets for Google’s, and exchanged fighting America’s
adversaries for fighting perplexing product development challenges.

